# Single mother moving back



## sammii (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys, previously registered on this site to ask questions regarding my dream to move back to Asia. It was Thailand before, but after a lot of thinking and debating and growing up - I finally realize my dream is actually to return back to China. I lived there for 8 years from the ages of 7-15.

I'm 23 years old in the summer, and I'm also a single mother to a 2 year old boy. My qualifications are perhaps not that great - only basic highschool GCSE's, and I'm stuck in a rut on welfare/benefits with no clear vision of how to get out and off into the working world. I currently live in England, and as well all know, England is an expensive place to live, and lots of people fall down the ladder and find it hard to get out of whatever situation they are in. 

Anyhow, I've always wanted to work with children, I've always wanted to go back to China, and I thought perhaps it would be a fantastic opportunity to make my dreams come true and offer a much better life for my amazing son. I thought that perhaps because of previously living there, and also having a child of my own, it might give me an edge and make me a more appealing applicant to any jobs that I go for. 

My education is basic GCSE's, all above grade C. I started to do a Childcare course after I finished school, but unfortunately never completed it and gained a qualification. Even though in the professional world qualifications are preferred, I still believe I learned a lot at my placements during the time I was on the course. I also believe that having a child of your own might work in my favour. 

Before I would start to apply for jobs, I plan to complete a TEFL certification course here in England.

How easy would it be for me to get a job at a school, or perhaps private teaching? 

Is anyone else a single mother and teach? Or any other single mothers in different careers that have taken the plunge and moved? 

This next question is regarding my son and his father, it may be something I would need to post on a legal forum, but I'll mention it here as well just in case anyone can shed some light. His father currently has him at weekends, and he is a decent guy. It is not in my interest to deny my son his father and vice versa, but to create a better life for my son, just as my parents have done for me. I have the tools and knowledge to provide this for him. I know first hand how much of a better life it is regarding education and also escaping all the crime that goes on here. I cannot find a way to get a job here, as if I returned to work, we would be homeless because of extortionate rent prices, bills and childcare costs. I'm frightened that my life dream, and the opportunity to provide and make my son proud, will be shattered by his father not allowing my son to go. Does anyone have any views/knowledge/opinions regarding this? 

Many thanks for your time


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi sammii,

what's your nationality ?
i live in south of china and i think it is possible for you to found a job as English teacher.
this kind of job is well paid and there are lots of offers.

Regards,

Vincent.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Sammii

While you should pursue your dreams, your first obstacle is obtaining full custody of your son. Even with a passport, without his father's consent to release the weekend visitation rights, your son might encounter Immigration restrictions. 

First step, before any research into settling in China, ensure son is permitted to leave UK borders and enter China. If stopped at the airport Immigration checkpoint, cancellation in any or all your plans (flights purchased, accomodations reserved, etc) will be costly.

Hope it helps!

Good luck.


----------

